# Lowrance HDS Gen 1 Question



## Miahjjh1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a Lowrance HDS Gen 1 and want to make it structure scan compatible. I know I need the LSS 2 transducer but do I need anything else to make it do structure scan (side imaging)?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Miahjjh1 said:


> I have a Lowrance HDS Gen 1 and want to make it structure scan compatible. I know I need the LSS 2 transducer but do I need anything else to make it do structure scan (side imaging)?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


lss-1 module lss-1 transducer and ethernet cable.lot of units for sale here. http://www.bbcboards.net/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## Miahjjh1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

